# looking for someone to help me out



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

i got a job to bid on by tuesday morning. Its all 5/8 but i cant tell how many, or what rooms they are doing on the blue prints. I ahve an idea but not 100% so im not really going to push the issue. But if someone would like to help me out pm me and ill send you the link to look at the plans.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Disanto, Have you looked at the details? I mean the wall sections in particular. There are cut lines on the floor plans that refer you a (likely) separate page, showing a cutaway of the wall/ceiling that are called typical wall sections. Every single material in the make up of that particular wall is called out there.

contact via pm if you're still lost


----------

